# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Luigi's Bistro

## Easy180

Just tried out this place that went into the failed Bent River spot...It was ok not great

Kids enjoyed their spaghetti, but their kids menu isn't great...Was hoping for a kids pizza option

Wife had the Italian Nachos which were pretty tasty...I had their spaghetti and meatballs which was just ok...I saw several tables were eating pizza so might try that out if we go again

The four of us ate for $40 with tip so the prices are somewhat reasonable...I just don't know if their food quality is a big enough draw for long term success especially since kids won't be begging to go there..I think I would pick Oliveto over this joint but mostly because of their pepperoni chicken pasta

----------


## HamWx

Ate there last week and the #1 thing I noticed was the friendliness of the wait staff and management. I hope this holds up after a few months of operation.
Had chicken parm and it was delicious. Chicken was baked, not fried which was good. Pasta was cooked properly and bread is super good. Wife had pizza and she's ready to go back for more so I'll assume it too was good. Kiddo had kids spaghetti with a meatball and the meatball disappeared quickly. We'll assume that was good too!
As mentioned by Easy180, I was very surprised when I received the ticket. We had plenty of food without paying a ton of money. Try it out if you haven't already!

----------


## Easy180

> Ate there last week and the #1 thing I noticed was the friendliness of the wait staff and management. I hope this holds up after a few months of operation.
> Had chicken parm and it was delicious. Chicken was baked, not fried which was good. Pasta was cooked properly and bread is super good. Wife had pizza and she's ready to go back for more so I'll assume it too was good. Kiddo had kids spaghetti with a meatball and the meatball disappeared quickly. We'll assume that was good too!
> As mentioned by Easy180, I was very surprised when I received the ticket. We had plenty of food without paying a ton of money. Try it out if you haven't already!


I agree on the wait staff as we had excellent service

----------


## macfoucin

We ate here tonight and was very disappointed. I had lasagna, the sauce tasted a little scorched but the dish was lukewarm at best, even a little on the cool side.  My wife had alfredo pizza and she said it tasted about like a store bought frozen pizza.  I had a piece and agreed with her.  The dough was pretty crunchy and the chicken tasted like it was pre cooked, frozen and reheated.  On a positive note the wait staff was very prompt and the house salad was very good.  The food was very average, maybe the same as Fazolis.  I do not plan on going back and wouldn't be surprised if it met the same fate as others at this location.

----------


## kevinpate

Had a pleasant meal here this evening. Only down sides were not related to the food. Service was great, and our choices were flavorful across the board.

The big down side, for me anyway, was the lighting. The place is lit up at 8 pm like it is a Mickey D's at high noon. Maybe turn off the multiple tv's and dim the lights and simply be the nice little Italian restaurant you seem destined to be.

Really good people, very clean and fairly tasty food.

----------


## Intrepid

I ate their Friday night and must say that I found the food good and pricing very reasonable. 

My only "complaint", however, is that they were it able to sub linguini or spaghetti on my chicken parm order.  I found this to be rather odd since they have "made to order" on their menu.  It's just a different type of noodle.  Lol.   I then got to wondering if the meals were "pre-packaged" in a way that did not allow for substitutions.  It was still good and the linguini was fine. I just prefer spaghetti noodles.  :-)

----------


## Martin

> The big down side, for me anyway, was the lighting. The place is lit up at 8 pm like it is a Mickey D's at high noon.


i haven't been yet but some friends of mine went for dinner this past week and posted a photo to facebook... that place was lit up really brightly for a dinner crowd.  it wasn't an issue for them, apparently, and they really enjoyed their meal. -M

----------


## Robert_M

At there the other day with a big group. Service was on the slow side even though they didn't appear to be that busy.  Four of us ordered the Chicken Parmesan however the breading was way over salted. Two of us ate it anyway but two ordered something else.  Gentlemen did come up and said it was his place and was very apologetic and friendly about getting it replaced. 

Heard the spicy pasta and chicken Alfredo were good. No comments either way from the others in the group.

Might give it another try down the line with just the wife to see if it was a fluke.

----------


## s00nr1

Out of business.  :Frown:

----------


## seaofchange

[LINK][/LINK]


> Out of business.


They moved to Newcastle last month  :Smile:

----------


## Roger S

That building is another restaurant black hole..... I expect a vape shop to open up in it next.

----------


## Goon

> That building is another restaurant black hole..... I expect a vape shop to open up in it next.


Hopefully not. I frequent their parking lot regularly....







...to walk next door to BWW when their lot is full.  :Smile:

----------


## kevinpate

hope they succeed where they went off to.c

----------


## SoonerDave

This was a nice place, but their servixe and food quality were just wildly inconsistent for us to make it a regular haunt. Shame, as I believe it's a family owned place, want to see them succeed. I also think they were hurt by the sudden proliferation of Italian places...just may be maxing out demand. Oliveto's just down the road is pretty darned good.

----------


## Bobby821

> This was a nice place, but their servixe and food quality were just wildly inconsistent for us to make it a regular haunt. Shame, as I believe it's a family owned place, want to see them succeed. I also think they were hurt by the sudden proliferation of Italian places...just may be maxing out demand. Oliveto's just down the road is pretty darned good.


Oliveto's is owned by parent company Mazzio's and Zio's and I agree I was shocked when I found out that such good itallian came from a place owned by them.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Oliveto's is owned by parent company Mazzio's and Zio's and I agree I was shocked when I found out that such good itallian came from a place owned by them.


Mazzio's and Zio's are no longer owned by the same company. They split off several years ago. Mazzio's sold off Zio's to a Texas company.

----------


## Roger S

> Mazzio's and Zio's are no longer owned by the same company. They split off several years ago. Mazzio's sold off Zio's to a Texas company.


Yep... 9 years ago.

----------

